# Whiskey Drinkers Only



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I like to prep alcohol both as a stress reliever and a barter item. I realize that there are a lot of reasonable whiskeys out there and a lot of really good expensive ones but IMO you are wasting your money. Any reasonably good brew will do for barter and for consumption I would rather have 2 bottles of a decent mash than 1 bottle of a good one once I have no chance of restock.

Please keep this to Whiskey, Sour Mash and Bourbon only

What is your favorite and your local price for a 1.75 Liter?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mrs Inor and I do not prep whiskey or any other alcohol as a barter item. We do have quite a bit of Everclear grain alcohol for making medicines etc. If we do not need all we have for medicine we can always dilute it 2:1 and age it in an oak cask to make whiskey.

For drinkin', I am strictly a beer guy - I have a particular weakness for good ales.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I like a glass of Gentleman Jack while sitting around the fire in the winter time. Way too valuable to barter though!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

OK pricewise, I had to go to the "local flyers" and only found a few- Captain Morgan-28.99, Evan Williams-18.99. Both are 1.75 Liters..
My use as a barter item-Haven't purchased any extra, Usually have one open bottle in freezer, but lately haven't been drinking whiskey..On vacation in El Paso I decided to try some top shelf whiskeys...Makers mark and cant' remember the other "shooter" i baught..
tried them on an empty surgically modified stomache, and "oh hell no"...Haven't really tried anymore since...
My favorite, I don't know, Is ammaretto a whiskey or liquer? Like I said my Bourbon days are done..
Will I prep some alchohol- yes, but not until I decide when/where/IF I move. Dont wanna be hauling anymore than I have to.
And, MONTANA- you didn't tell us your beverage of choice. Im guessing "wild turkey 101", on the rocks?


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

Whiskey you mean water? lol jk Woodford reserve.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When I drink bourbon I like Wild Turkey. Being from middle Tennessee I am incapable of acknowledging any whiskey not hailing from Lynchburg. I am a clear liquor drinker mostly rum and vodka. The big bottle of Jack runs about $38.00 here. Turkey close to the same.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I woke up one day about 10 yrs ago and realized it had been at least 6 months since had taken a drink of anything. Wasn't a conscious deciscion or anything, it just sort of happened. I do, on rare moments, still have a drink or two though and my preference is Canadian whiskey. 

We rarely buy top shelf, but I have no idea what the price runs, since my wife usually picks it up on her way home due to weird liquor laws here in Texas and our county being a beer and wine only sales county.

I gotta throw one out there for Rice Paddy Daddy though. Nothing beats a good glass of Mekong whiskey on a beach in Thailand, as long as you get it when it's fresh and before it turns into formaldehyde::clapping::


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Folks like what they are used to. I like Jack Daniels.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I make my own. I came across stonewall jackson's recipe for his southern whiskey and the last run I did it came out smelling (and tasting) a lot like tutti fruity bubblegum. Very interesting. It was also like 160 proof, that stuff will kick your ass. Jackson's likker ain't sippin whiskey, it's get shitfaced fall down drunk whiskey.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I am a whiskey drinker.. Usually a good bourbon being from the south but have a wide variety of likes. Gentleman Jack, 8yr old Beam is good but hard to find anymore. Makers Mark is a good one. Now that I am in Montana I see Canadian Whiskey is popular. I have always liked Lord Calvert and find it is cheap up here. So I hear. Wae finally went to town this Monday which was almost 3 hours since many of the roads were washed out still and we had to make a few 40 mile detours..lol Anyway, we get to town and spend almost $800 on groceries, I stop by the liquor store and there is a sign that said CLOSED ON MONDAY.. I almost took a dump in my pants!!! So we went back to the grocery store and got like 7-30 packs of beer.. No, I don't drink that much but we sometimes only get to town once a month so you have to be prepared. Plus, the beer on the ranch is pretty much community property. You put most of it in the shop and barn and anyone gets it.. Not like there are a bunch of people out here either..lol


----------



## Hopwood04 (Jun 21, 2013)

Well my favorite is Aberlour 16 single malt Scotch whiskey and can't stand a Scotch that is at the price I want to spend. Therefore, I enjoy a fair priced Kessler Bourbon whiskey at $17 for a 1.75L.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Juggernaut said:


> Whiskey you mean water? lol jk Woodford reserve.


Woodford isn't my goto; but it is what I drink the most of . It is IMHO the best bang for your buck when it comes to good bourbon. You can usually find it pretty cheap at a costco or Sams too!


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Two words.

Cutty Sark.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Buffalo Trace
$35 dollars per fifth

Smoothest 90 proof there is.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I guess I didn't mention my favorites 

I like Edward Williams black label for a good balance between price and quality, the 1.75 is about $25 here

I also stock my friends favorite with is R&R which is more like $18 and I don't mind as its cheaper still.

For better I am a number 7 fan and yes since it is Montana I like a Canadian whiskey named Pendelton which is about $50 per.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Leon said:


> I make my own. I came across stonewall jackson's recipe for his southern whiskey and the last run I did it came out smelling (and tasting) a lot like tutti fruity bubblegum. Very interesting. It was also like 160 proof, that stuff will kick your ass. Jackson's likker ain't sippin whiskey, it's get shitfaced fall down drunk whiskey.


DAMN Leon, lets barter some now? Send me a halfpint? is that legal?. Label it cleaning fluid?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't drink whiskey much, I have been told Wild Turkey 101 is good stuff. No idea about the cost.
I prefer tequila. 1800 is a good brand, if you are looking for an alternative to whiskey. ::clapping::


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Deebo said:


> DAMN Leon, lets barter some now? Send me a halfpint? is that legal?. Label it cleaning fluid?


To Quote the Real McCoy's, "the Feds pop a man on the moon," with that stuff. So better ship it Fed Ex.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> I guess I didn't mention my favorites
> 
> I like Edward Williams black label for a good balance between price and quality, the 1.75 is about $25 here
> 
> ...


I forgot all about Pendelton.. That is pretty good stuff.. And pretty popular here in Montana I have noticed..


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I keep a bit of ever clear around for stove fuel...

I certainly wouldn't drink it! 

It's been many years since I drank, yet as I recall, Elijah Craig was a decent and inexpensive bourbon.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Seneca said:


> I keep a bit of ever clear around for stove fuel...
> 
> I certainly wouldn't drink it!
> 
> It's been many years since I drank, yet as I recall, Elijah Craig was a decent and inexpensive bourbon.


I remember back in the day we would make hunch punch aka kowboy koolaid which is a bottle of everclear and 5 gallons of fruit punch. Mix it up and you could hardly taste the alcohol. But it was strog as hell. We would also take a 2 liter bottle of Mountain Dew, pour enough out to fit a bottle of Lord Calvert in. Fill it with the Lord C. punch a hole in the cap and would have a squeeze bottle for the night..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A concoction called "apple pie" is the new stuff being made with Everclear.

Someone gave me a jar of it. It smells just like apple pie. It tastes good, if maybe a little too sweet. Here's the rub - the stuff is waaaay too potent though there is no bite to it. Maybe if you need a tasty anesthetic, it'll be the way to go.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I went with ever clear for my stove fuel simply because if I got a fuel bottle leak, I'd rather have the contents of my pack soaked in ever clear than soaked in gas line dryer or some (lord knows what's in it) alcohol based solvent.

I liked Jamison's though My favorite sipping hooch was Tequila.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

That's a good idea and everclear is also a great prep, as good as moonshine.


----------



## Jardude (Apr 3, 2013)

Denton said:


> A concoction called "apple pie" is the new stuff being made with Everclear.
> 
> Someone gave me a jar of it. It smells just like apple pie. It tastes good, if maybe a little too sweet. Here's the rub - the stuff is waaaay too potent though there is no bite to it. Maybe if you need a tasty anesthetic, it'll be the way to go.


I have apple pie on hand at all times. Typically make a new batch every fall.

_Real_ apple pie is made with_ moonshine_.

If we get to drinking whiskey then cheap will suffice. Thompson's it is. Don't recall the price.

My preps haven't progressed to stocking whiskey yet.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes. and hunch punch with fruit was the stuff. EVERYONE had a red mustache..Lots of memories,


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

We prefer Old Charter 10 year old. It runs a little over $20 a bottle for a 5th, dependent on where you buy of course. If I'm drinking tequila, I like Cuervo Gold 1800..it's drinkable.

As far as Shine goes, I have a quart bottle of Apple Pie sitting and waiting for a weekend off, and about a pint left out of a 5th that was bought in Mo from a Moonshine distillery called Copper Run. It's really a good smooth brew.

But for the most part, I'm a beer drinker....


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

And as far as the Apple Pie goes, like someone else mentioned it's best made with Shine, and it is potent cause it tastes like your drinking apple pie. Brim your glasses with brown sugar and add ice.....whooo weeeee, after 2 or 3 your feeling it pretty good.


----------

